# Remember the old "keystone Cops"??



## AZ Jim (Feb 21, 2015)

Here's where I discovered they hangout.



While roaming in the black hills of South Dakota I found 'em.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 21, 2015)

Those were funny, thanks SB!!


----------

